# Vacuum Tricks



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

It sounds silly but I used to vacuum about every three days now I just take out mats and pat them out and pretty much does what I need for about two weeks, now I want to go a step further and find out the cheapest vacuum that works well so I am not price gouged even further in these low wages lol Not gettin my dollar! anyone got some vacuum tricks? Had a duster for a lil while but didn’t cut the mustard.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Take the mats out and whack ‘em up against the trees in the yard. Did you ever see your mom take the rugs out of the house and beat them clean?

I also have a monthly car wash pass and they have good vacuums. 

BTW, saw a guy at ABIA washing his car with the squeegee at the cell phone lot yesterday. Was handing off a young lady we know to her parents on the way back from Houston.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MHR said:


> Take the mats out and whack 'em up against the trees in the yard. Did you ever see your mom take the rugs out of the house and beat them clean?
> 
> I also have a monthly car wash pass and they have good vacuums.
> 
> BTW, saw a guy at ABIA washing his car with the squeegee at the cell phone lot yesterday. Was handing off a young lady we know to her parents on the way back from Houston.


Car wash with a squeegee that could save me 6 bucks a week!! Nice


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Lots of car washes offer free vacuums. I got an inexpensive 1 gallon shop vac, it works really well.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Lots of car washes offer free vacuums. I got an inexpensive 1 gallon shop vac, it works really well.


Right on, thanks!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

This thought comes from a pax convo, but takes a while other mindset to adapt to lol, really comes down to efficiency, I am not one to post pax convos but thus dude nailed it when it came to being efficient, so I am a fan. Drove the real life Tom Hanks from castaway in terms of the job (but said was actually 5 people at each site to fix) in how they manage a slower process at fed ex. Trip.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> This thought comes from a pax convo, but takes a while other mindset to adapt to lol, really comes down to efficiency, I am not one to post pax convos but thus dude nailed it when it came to being efficient, so I am a fan. Drove the real life Tom Hanks from castaway in terms of the job (but said was actually 5 people at each site to fix) in how they manage a slower process at fed ex. Trip.


Are you posting and driving or do I need to take up drinking again to understand this post?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MHR said:


> Are you posting and driving or do I need to take up drinking again to understand this post?


No I'm home, but this pax said too much not to....share.? Was cool


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MHR said:


> Take the mats out and whack 'em up against the trees in the yard


THIS


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

heres My trick:

Start the day with no mats. 
Clean mats in the truck. 

Half way through your day put the mats down. 

Bam!

You’re welcome!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

MHR said:


> Are you posting and driving or do I need to take up drinking again to understand this post?














Cableguynoe said:


> heres My trick:
> 
> Start the day with no mats.
> Clean mats in the truck.
> ...


What? No way! Then you have to clean twice as much footage

1.Clean mats every two weeks
2. Drive at night, no one notices


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> View attachment 270057
> 
> 
> What? No way! Then you have to clean twice as much footage
> ...


3. Turn off all interior lights in vehicle


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Which is why we are Uber drivers lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> View attachment 270057
> 
> 
> What? No way! Then you have to clean twice as much footage


But it's still a trick.

He asked for tricks.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

We need simple tricks, as the post asked for lol


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks for Matt trick, gonna try that, well I actually might buy another set, but looking at rubber ones, seen other drivers wash them with hose, why couldn’t you just turn Matt’s upside down? 

I have a mini vacuum in glovebox, paid for itself, many times over. 

My car wash trick, when it rains, I wash car, saves rinsing car, before and after, if not raining I’m at gas station with squeegee making a mess on their forecourt, but most the time I don’t bother, I regularly clean the windows, riders think car is clean, 

Inside the car, before rider gets in, a quick tiny spray of scented stuff, riders hop in and go wow your car smells nice and clean,yet it’s not, 

Gotta cut corners


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> This thought comes from a pax convo, but takes a while other mindset to adapt to lol, really comes down to efficiency, I am not one to post pax convos but thus dude nailed it when it came to being efficient, so I am a fan. Drove the real life Tom Hanks from castaway in terms of the job (but said was actually 5 people at each site to fix) in how they manage a slower process at fed ex. Trip.





MHR said:


> Are you posting and driving or do I need to take up drinking again to understand this post?


Glad I'm not the only one confused by this


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Rubber mats are IT. So easy to hose off. I take them out and slap them against the tire. They've saved my butt in rainy muddy weather and even survived a spilled soda. I've never regretted them for a second. At first I was just going to use them two winters ago, but I never went back.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I just thought of another trick.

I’ve used a lint roller before on the mats when no vacuums or trees are are to be found. 

I’m also going to check out rubber mats today, but with the van I’m not sure what kind of cost I’m going to be looking at.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

My pax story was about being as efficient with everything possible to maximize profit. In our case time doesn’t get us profits (waiting on pings) but doing everything possible to save costs does, I know I wasted a lot of money doing things out of habit and convenience, and always exploring ways to make money as efficiently as possible even in this crap gig lol


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Now that ^^^ makes sense


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ironically, after 670 trips, the only person with a significant spill in the back seat was my brother a week ago. Fortunately it was unsweetened iced tea.

I'd have asked him for a cleaning fee (just kidding) but his wife was already giving him h*ll. I don't know how he has managed to stay married to her for 40 years.

C


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Friends daughter spilled grape juice, luckily it’s on the floor in the 3rd row. Can’t get the splatter to come out and I think I’ve tried everything.

So now that’s my no drinks policy visual aide, if pax ask I say someone snuck in a RedBull and that’s what I found later. Gotta somehow work it to my benefit.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> Now that ^^^ makes sense


Just your luck you get bumped to page 2


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Ironically, after 670 trips, the only person with a significant spill in the back seat was my brother a week ago. Fortunately it was unsweetened iced tea.
> 
> I'd have asked him for a cleaning fee (just kidding) but his wife was already giving him h*ll. I don't know how he has managed to stay married to her for 40 years.
> 
> C


Just jinxed yourself?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Im OCD when it comes to keeping my car clean. Even if I didn't drive Uber, I would still have an unlimited car wash plan. So I just do that...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Been working like crazy so just vacuumed and the real issue is the trunk, how the hell can luggage cause so much...lint, and whatever, I suppose since it is in storage is why, I'm seriously thinking about using a lint roller every other day like MHR said, and for the trunk, people just want to see a clean trunk vs clean floor mats, I would think. The trunk is where I can't skimp on, the floor mats can easily be patted out, you would think after 4 years I would of figured this out but only exploring it now because I'm tired of vacuuming every three days. That or just get a cheap shop vac like the previous posts suggested. I think I'm just more annoyed with driving to car Wash/vacuum place then it is the money. But for every dollar I put in, I'm like you pax couldn't tip to have a clean car?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Lint roller works well for the trunk, also as UberBeemer said a one-gallon shop vac is a good investment.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Can get a small lint roller at dollar tree for a buck that has a lot of sheets per roll, may just lint roll in between pings when stretching legs lol not kidding


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Justmakingmoney said:


> Just jinxed yourself?


Jeez, I hope not! LOL

I haven't driven for Uber since he was in the car last Tuesday. Wish me luck.

Christine


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> Friends daughter spilled grape juice, luckily it's on the floor in the 3rd row. Can't get the splatter to come out and I think I've tried everything.
> 
> So now that's my no drinks policy visual aide, if pax ask I say someone snuck in a RedBull and that's what I found later. Gotta somehow work it to my benefit.


Have you tried Simple Green? I swear it cleans anything.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Have you tried Simple Green? I swear it cleans anything.


 Simple green is amazing, can do amazing things! but also go CLR if failed. If clr failed after simple green it is effed lol


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Have you tried Simple Green? I swear it cleans anything.





Jay Dean said:


> Simple green is amazing, can do amazing things! but also go CLR if failed. If clr failed after simple green it is effed lol


Indeed I have not, but am familiar with both. I didn't think of those. 

I will be buying some tomorrow and shall report my success or failure.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MHR said:


> Indeed I have not, but am familiar with both. I didn't think of those.
> 
> I will be buying some tomorrow and shall report my success or failure.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


I will! Cause if it works I'm going to be showing and telling everyone.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Unlimited car wash plan, 1 gallon shop vac at home. I also use a lint roller quick if needed between vacuums. I usually was the car every 3 days and lint roll everyday. I vacuum if something is really bad and don’t want to use up to much lint roller on it.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Unlimited car wash plan here too, but I have to drive across town. The car wash that is the closest to my residence offers free vacuums with signs only if you purchased a car wash, but I really don't think the employees there enforce it. I've been using their vacs for the last several months and nothing ever came of it.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Unlimited car wash plan here too, but I have to drive across town. The car wash that is the closest to my residence offers free vacuums with signs only if you purchased a car wash, but I really don't think the employees there enforce it. I've been using their vacs for the last several months and nothing ever came of it.


Dude yeah


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

MHR said:


> Take the mats out and whack 'em up against the trees in the yard. Did you ever see your mom take the rugs out of the house and beat them clean?


LMAO I can't stop laughing at this cuz it's exactly what I do too.....


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

vtcomics said:


> LMAO I can't stop laughing at this cuz it's exactly what I do too.....


She's a Texan, even on my best day I couldn't reply to that post lol


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Why is thread even a thing


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

So here's an immediate before and after. I'm not 100% done, still have a few spots I need to get and want to vacuum as well.

I used a spray called Folex, got it from THD, apparently available anywhere and everywhere. $7 for a big bottle that'll take me years to use up,

So far I'm pretty damned impressed. It's not perfect but at least it doesn't look like some tried to off themselves in the back row anymore.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MHR said:


> View attachment 270415
> View attachment 270416
> 
> So here's an immediate before and after. I'm not 100% done, still have a few spots I need to get and want to vacuum as well.
> ...


We *always* have Folex available here at the house. It's good stuff.

That said, sometimes after the remaining dampness has dried, you can still see a little bit of the stain. At a location like you have, probably not very much.

Christine


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a little 12V wet/dry vac. I got it for pukers but is great for between pings sprucing up. Was less than 15 bucks, I think but really handy!


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

MHR said:


> Are you posting and driving or do I need to take up drinking again to understand this post?


I legitimately laughed out loud at this.

But yeah...free car wash vacuums are where it's at. I almost never pay for a vacuum.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Was less than 15 bucks, I think but really handy!


What brand did you get?

Some of them, well... suck. Others are decent. I may ask Santa Claus for one.

Christine


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Santa Claus doesn’t exist.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Santa Claus doesn't exist.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Santa Claus doesn't exist.


He stops at our house every year. 

Christine


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> This thought comes from a pax convo, but takes a while other mindset to adapt to lol, really comes down to efficiency, I am not one to post pax convos but thus dude nailed it when it came to being efficient, so I am a fan. Drove the real life Tom Hanks from castaway in terms of the job (but said was actually 5 people at each site to fix) in how they manage a slower process at fed ex. Trip.


I hear ya. Made to order kinkos and Wilson always get that from people. But still try and quicken process for mindset efficiency and order of terms. Are you sure it wasn't 6 people to fix?



Jay Dean said:


> It sounds silly but I used to vacuum about every three days now I just take out mats and pat them out and pretty much does what I need for about two weeks, now I want to go a step further and find out the cheapest vacuum that works well so I am not price gouged even further in these low wages lol Not gettin my dollar! anyone got some vacuum tricks? Had a duster for a lil while but didn't cut the mustard.


EzPz!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> I hear ya. Made to order kinkos and Wilson always get that from people. But still try and quicken process for mindset efficiency and order of terms. Are you sure it wasn't 6 people to fix?


Happy Halloween!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> What brand did you get?
> 
> Some of them, well... suck. Others are decent. I may ask Santa Claus for one.
> 
> Christine


It was labeled "Sharper Image " but got it at Walgreens. Great lil unit. But hose is too stiff and in 2 parts. So its annoying and comes apart. But great suction..

But above all else, I didn't make one bad joke in this whole post! 
Gotta be a personal record, snork.

Holds about a half gallon. So could have a double puke party.

Yay?


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> It was labeled "Sharper Image " but got it at Walgreens. Great lil unit. But hose is too stiff and in 2 parts. So its annoying and comes apart. But great suction..
> 
> But above all else, I didn't make one bad joke in this whole post!
> Gotta be a personal record, snork.
> ...


I got a like new Craftsman mini shop vac at a yard sale for $5. Works great!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

_Super puker, sucker upper!
_
We'll get rich VT!!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know I was avoiding this thread...

Because knowing you guys...

I was SURE it would deteriorate quickly...

Imagine my surprise when I came here...

And found this boring cleaning talk...8>O

What does it take...a monkey to get this...

Thread off and rolling....????

The things I can do with a vacuum...

Are lengendary...8>)

all the other monkeys RUN...

When I get the vacuum....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL, Silly Monkey!

(I thought you were gonna say you were afraid of poop flinging jokes, snork)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Found a pic of my vac. (not sure why I took a pic. but did)










Made for a car. Plugs into cig lighter and the attachments are for funky crvesis and flat areas.

Really well thought out. With a good hose, it'd be awesome and thats an easy fix.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Dude...I made a huge ladybug machine...

It collected gallons of ladybugs...

Plugged into my car and whoosh...

The sound of money...ahhhhh...8>)

I'm a multitalented simian...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> He stops at our house every year.
> 
> Christine


Folks who grow up and stop putting cookies out for him. So....

Would you keep going places where people wouldn't even share their cookies?

DEAR EDITOR: I am 8 years old.
Some of my little friends say there is no Santa Claus.
Papa says, 'If you see it in THE SUN it's so.'
Please tell me the truth; is there a Santa Claus?

VIRGINIA O'HANLON.
115 WEST NINETY-FIFTH STREET.

VIRGINIA, your little friends are wrong. They have been affected by the skepticism of a skeptical age. They do not believe except they see. They think that nothing can be which is not comprehensible by their little minds. All minds, Virginia, whether they be men's or children's, are little. In this great universe of ours man is a mere insect, an ant, in his intellect, as compared with the boundless world about him, as measured by the intelligence capable of grasping the whole of truth and knowledge.

Yes, VIRGINIA, there is a Santa Claus. He exists as certainly as love and generosity and devotion exist, and you know that they abound and give to your life its highest beauty and joy. Alas! how dreary would be the world if there were no Santa Claus. It would be as dreary as if there were no VIRGINIAS. There would be no childlike faith then, no poetry, no romance to make tolerable this existence. We should have no enjoyment, except in sense and sight. The eternal light with which childhood fills the world would be extinguished.

Not believe in Santa Claus! You might as well not believe in fairies! You might get your papa to hire men to watch in all the chimneys on Christmas Eve to catch Santa Claus, but even if they did not see Santa Claus coming down, what would that prove? Nobody sees Santa Claus, but that is no sign that there is no Santa Claus. The most real things in the world are those that neither children nor men can see. Did you ever see fairies dancing on the lawn? Of course not, but that's no proof that they are not there. Nobody can conceive or imagine all the wonders there are unseen and unseeable in the world.

You may tear apart the baby's rattle and see what makes the noise inside, but there is a veil covering the unseen world which not the strongest man, nor even the united strength of all the strongest men that ever lived, could tear apart. Only faith, fancy, poetry, love, romance, can push aside that curtain and view and picture the supernal beauty and glory beyond. Is it all real? Ah, VIRGINIA, in all this world there is nothing else real and abiding.

*No Santa Claus! Thank God! he lives, and he lives forever. A thousand years from now, Virginia, nay, ten times ten thousand years from now, he will continue to make glad the heart of childhood.*


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

MHR said:


> I just thought of another trick.
> 
> I've used a lint roller before on the mats when no vacuums or trees are are to be found.
> 
> I'm also going to check out rubber mats today, but with the van I'm not sure what kind of cost I'm going to be looking at.


Lint rollers good idea. I guess u can do duct tape too.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I used to vacuum out my car on a regular basis. I don't any more. My ratings have been climbing, not sinking.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

SamuelB said:


> Glad I'm not the only one confused by this


Had to double check what I was drinking.....


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Probably getting some good floor mats which cover as much of the area as possible and stay in place is a good idea. Myself I vacuum maybe once or twice a month and just take out the mats once a day and smack them a bit outside to get the dirt out. The only reason I have to vacuum every now and then is because the mats are too small and they shift. If they didn't do that I would rarely need to vacuum.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> He stops at our house every year.
> 
> Christine


He bills me.
So does the IRS

The Other Santa Claus
Uncle Sam
( they are coming from Communist Venezuela to Sit on His Lap)
( they will whisper in his ear what they want YOU to buy them !)


Danny3xd said:


> Folks who grow up and stop putting cookies out for him. So....
> 
> Would you keep going places where people wouldn't even share their cookies?
> 
> ...


Unfortunantly the Elves have all been Laid off. They are on wellfare & food stamps now.
The North Pole has been outsourced to COMMUNIST CHINA

SANTA IS SCHEDULED TO BE REPLACED WITH AUTOMATION

The Reindeer have been euthanized by P.E.T.A. and Replaced with GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A. weaponized bots.

FACIAL RECOGNITION WILL DECIDE IF YOU HAVE BEEN NAUGHTY OR NICE

An Algorithm will decide the socio economic level of your gift.

Yes Virginia, there is a Hell on Earth.



Danny3xd said:


> Folks who grow up and stop putting cookies out for him. So....
> 
> Would you keep going places where people wouldn't even share their cookies?
> 
> ...


I leave out dark Tequilla and stuffed Jalepinos

( the shotglass is always empty before my stuff goes missing !)

Merry Non Denominational Spending Stimulous Holiday To All !
May your Tax Collections be Full !
Signed, World Bank.

* message provided by Christmascorp.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

self driving, flying sled


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> No I'm home, but this pax said too much not to....share.? Was cool


But you've shared absolutely nothing but confusion.



Jay Dean said:


> Been working like crazy so just vacuumed and the real issue is the trunk, how the hell can luggage cause so much...lint, and whatever, I suppose since it is in storage is why, I'm seriously thinking about using a lint roller every other day like MHR said, and for the trunk, people just want to see a clean trunk vs clean floor mats, I would think. The trunk is where I can't skimp on, the floor mats can easily be patted out, you would think after 4 years I would of figured this out but only exploring it now because I'm tired of vacuuming every three days. That or just get a cheap shop vac like the previous posts suggested. I think I'm just more annoyed with driving to car Wash/vacuum place then it is the money. But for every dollar I put in, I'm like you pax couldn't tip to have a clean car?


Roll out the extension cord and drag out the pet/shark/dyson home vacuum and it's free in my driveway. Why would y'all pay to vacuum if you own a vacuum. If you don't and you live alone, this is probably a causal relationship you should revisit and consider.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

"_*Order the UP super puker, picker upper now and receive a free practice portion of actual passenger gastric contents.
*
*just pay a separate* *handling fee...**"*_


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> This thought comes from a pax convo, but takes a while other mindset to adapt to lol, really comes down to efficiency, I am not one to post pax convos but thus dude nailed it when it came to being efficient, so I am a fan. Drove the real life Tom Hanks from castaway in terms of the job (but said was actually 5 people at each site to fix) in how they manage a slower process at fed ex. Trip.


Pax often have good suggestions, but it then I modify a tea leaf and nailed it to change, lol. I drove Danny DeVito off Taxi in terms of a banana peel, but he said he was actually 9 and he mailed himself by USPS instead.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Go to the dollar store and get a 2-pack of clear packing tape. When you need to remove dirt from your carpets or freshen your fabrics, tear a piece of tape about 12" in length from the roll and keep pressing/releasing it on the carpet. Works wonders, very quick, and cheap. I find that an average tape roll lasts me about two or three weeks at only $0.50/roll.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> ... take the rugs out of the house and beat them clean?


Can we do that with dirty pax?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> Take the mats out and whack 'em up against the trees in the yard. Did you ever see your mom take the rugs out of the house and beat them clean?
> 
> I also have a monthly car wash pass and they have good vacuums.
> 
> BTW, saw a guy at ABIA washing his car with the squeegee at the cell phone lot yesterday. Was handing off a young lady we know to her parents on the way back from Houston.


Rubber mats. One piece in the back that goes over the floor hump in the middle. Just take them out and hose them down every couple of days and lay them out on the drive to dry. Easy peasy.

No more drunk shifts for me so very few spills & messes to deal with and no puke.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Just take them out and hose them down every couple of days and lay them out on the drive to dry. Easy peasy.


Might take a while for the ice to sublimate.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Californi-yay!


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> No I'm home, but this pax said too much not to....share.? Was cool


Yes


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for the feature UP, some great tips here, a lot more than I expected! Very Cool and glad you have a sense of humor, did learn a lot from a joke post that turned valuable and fun to read. That cover photo is amazing Werd, the actual pax recording, who needs that lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Ironically, after 670 trips, the only person with a significant spill in the back seat was my brother a week ago.


*♪♫* It's like ray-eey-yayn on your wedding day *♪♫♪*


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I think UP has a chance of being a media player with their own reporters, since they take an objective outlook(that is without advertisers saying things) Something to ponder

Gilby if UP they ever wanted to go mainstream and as we know do not have to kiss ass to any comp, how could a rouge group like UP get their own reporters in the media game?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Bought one of these Dyson puppies.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Folks who grow up and stop putting cookies out for him. So....
> 
> Would you keep going places where people wouldn't even share their cookies?
> 
> ...


Santa must be an Uber pax-demanding free snacks and beverages.



Yam Digger said:


> Bought one of these Dyson puppies.
> 
> View attachment 271222


Wow aren't those things expensive as hell?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Bought one of these Dyson puppies


How well does it work?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> Wow aren't those things expensive as hell?


$300 CAD&#8230;but worth it. 


MHR said:


> How well does it work?


Pretty good, actually.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Ouch, just looked at the conversion rate. That’s high roller money. Or right about 100 minimum fare Uber trips in my territory.


----------



## buzzoven (Aug 2, 2018)

MHR said:


> Did you ever see your mom take the rugs out of the house and beat them clean?


No. But she certainly did that to me...


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

Take a brush and swipe over the two most used seats in your car (driver's and rear right passenger's). If a lot of dust comes off, vacuum. Otherwise...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> they will whisper in his ear what they want YOU to buy them !


Based on my business trips to Venezuela, it's worse than that.

The government there was stealing every private business it could get its hands on. That was 4 or 5 years ago, and I'm told it has gotten worse.

Christine


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wait till we get " FREE COLLEGE"
The taxes will seem like Theft of Businesses.
The Curse of Socialism.


Christinebitg said:


> Based on my business trips to Venezuela, it's worse than that.
> 
> The government there was stealing every private business it could get its hands on. That was 4 or 5 years ago, and I'm told it has gotten worse.
> 
> Christine


Well 


buzzoven said:


> No. But she certainly did that to me...


at LEAST she took you OUT the house to beat you publicly.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

No Comment—- Doomed I tell you Doomed.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Based on my business trips to Venezuela, it's worse than that.
> 
> The government there was stealing every private business it could get its hands on. That was 4 or 5 years ago, and I'm told it has gotten worse.
> 
> Christine


I used to work there. The worst pirates and gangs were in uniform. Scary folk.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O.M.G. !
They werent " LOBBYISTS" were they !?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

This one right here is what you want:









BLACK+DECKER BDH1200PVAV 12V Pivot Automotive Vacuum - Corded
by BLACK+DECKER
Link: http://a.co/d/1eCqgzP

$30 on Amazon. They usually last a year under heavy use. I drive a Suburban... this one gets the job done every time. Pays for itself in not having to drive to a carwash vacuum and spend that time/money. I can vacuum the whole car anytime I want/need.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Wait till we get " FREE COLLEGE"


Yeah, that one makes me truly crazy. Don't get me wrong, I benefited from subsidies too - I attended a "state affiliated" university too.

The argument I make whenever I see the "free" thing is that unless all of the faculty is volunteers, it's not free. It's just a question of who's paying for it.

Christine


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

MHR said:


> Ouch, just looked at the conversion rate. That's high roller money. Or right about 100 minimum fare Uber trips in my territory.


I actually needed a vacuum cleaner for my home as well. So I thought I might as well just make one purchase and be done with it.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I have two small stiff bristle brushes available to me. I use the brush while vacuuming to loosen dirt particles, but also it sweep in the crevices the vacuum cannot reach with the vacuum sucking near as possible where I sweep to suck up the particles. I also do the smack matt (rubber) method against a light post,then use the brush afterwards on the matt.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> It sounds silly but I used to vacuum about every three days now I just take out mats and pat them out and pretty much does what I need for about two weeks, now I want to go a step further and find out the cheapest vacuum that works well so I am not price gouged even further in these low wages lol Not gettin my dollar! anyone got some vacuum tricks? Had a duster for a lil while but didn't cut the mustard.


Here's your answer..... I spend $1 per year on vacuuming and I clean my carpets 3 times a day. Takes seconds and my carpets are spotless. Get one of these hand brushes at the dollar store and brush debris out of your car daily. Your welcome!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Here's your answer..... I spend $1 per year on vacuuming and I clean my carpets 3 times a day. Takes seconds and my carpets are spotless. Get one of these hand brushes at the dollar store and brush debris out of your car daily. Your welcome!


About 10 years ago my boss told me to get the car vacuumed where I worked or for someone else to do it, and I wasn't in mood to do it so asked another to do it blah blah, he came back with a wire brush or some kind of brush might of been a regular brush and a cloth and the car was spotless...I thought he was bsing me all these years, tell me more!! Pics or video pls! Not kidding


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Debunk this


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

I use an old snow brush that the top scraper part broke off to brush the dirt off of rubber mats, although when some one threw up, I threw one out. So only 3 left. I take the liner out of my trunk and quickly brush it off. Then I'm done. Vacuum maybe twice a month.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I just stopped all together. No comments yet.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

MHR said:


> Are you posting and driving or do I need to take up drinking again to understand this post?


Wow, the moderator showing some sense of humor..... Sorry to say but instead of thinking about a better vacuuming system, you should be thinking of a better job.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Wow, the moderator showing some sense of humor..... Sorry to say but instead of thinking about a better vacuuming system, you should be thinking of a better job.


Aren't you just a ray of sunshine on a Sunday morning lol


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Don’t wanna go through the whole thread... Anybody drop a masturbatory joke yet?


----------



## Golfer48625 (May 6, 2016)

MHR said:


> Take the mats out and whack 'em up against the trees in the yard. Did you ever see your mom take the rugs out of the house and beat them clean?


I have found this also works on unruly, self-absorbed pax-holes.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Just use a can of spray paint and coat the floors. When the paint empties huff the can.


----------



## NJDevils2016 (Oct 9, 2016)

I personally installed Max Liner floor liners in my car. Can hose them off or wipe down with Lysol wipes. They definitely help protect the floors from wet and muddy shows and "accidents that might occur in your vehicle. And using it as a deduction on taxes helps also!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

NJDevils2016 said:


> I personally installed Max Liner floor liners in my car. Can hose them off or wipe down with Lysol wipes. They definitely help protect the floors from wet and muddy shows and "accidents that might occur in your vehicle. And using it as a deduction on taxes helps also!


Nice...that trunk one looks awesome I had some pax spill wine from a cooler in the trunk and it took a whole day to recover from after shampooing and drying, doubt that will happen again but man I could of used that, that day

Out of curiosity do those smell like plastic or do they have a nutureal odar?


----------



## NJDevils2016 (Oct 9, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Nice...that trunk one looks awesome I had some pax spill wine from a cooler in the trunk and it took a whole day to recover from after shampooing and drying, doubt that will happen again but man I could of used that, that day
> 
> Out of curiosity do those smell like plastic or do they have a nutureal odar?


They do not smell bad. I also keep Febreze air fresheners in my car. Both gel and spray.... for when you get that PAX with the extra stank smell  It was well worth the investment..... because I would think the large majority of us drivers use our own personal car. I try to protect it as much as possible, with seat covers, the floor mats and barf bags  I also carry a can of Lysol spray and spray down the seats and handles after every pax.... since it is Flu season is here!!!!!


----------



## Steven V (Jul 24, 2018)

Keep a lint roller or tape in your car. Works wonders on floor mats!!


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Sweep dirt under the car mat. It’s quick, no vacuum needed, and saves money. Also turn off all cabin lights helps.


----------



## AZ1driver (Nov 3, 2018)

Remove your car's interior, spray the entire insides of your car dirt brown (they say it's a calming color) and bolt down some aluminum chairs. Never vacuum again. Few will notice until they want to spread out and relax. More space for airport luggage! Higher tips. You're welcome.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

DexNex said:


> This one right here is what you want:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got this one; it looks similar to yours but....it is cord*less* and *20* volts for maximum power and suction. It is model Black + Decker BDH2000PL 20V Handheld.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I just got this one; it looks similar to yours but....it is cord*less* and *20* volts for maximum power and suction. It is model Black + Decker BDH2000PL 20V Handheld.
> 
> View attachment 292070


Looks like a " SAWED OFF LEAF BLOWER"


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I just got this one; it looks similar to yours but....it is cord*less* and *20* volts for maximum power and suction. It is model Black + Decker BDH2000PL 20V Handheld.
> 
> View attachment 292070


That looks awesome, LN. Might get something like it or that one. 20V is a lot of umph. I am gonna keep my wet/dry in the car as well. Still no puckers yet but that's a "yet" I fear.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> That looks awesome, LN. Might get something like it or that one. 20V is a lot of umph. I am gonna keep my wet/dry in the car as well. Still no puckers yet but that's a "yet" I fear.


Thanks; I can't wait until it comes in the mail.

I went to the car wash and was spoiled by the super suction/industrial strength of the vacuum. I knew that I had to step up the power of what I had in way of portable/cordless/rechargeable vacuums. *This article* helped, and sold me on that Black &decker 20-volt pivot model.

I have that Red Dirt Devil (see article and picture below; 16 volts, lithium battery, rechargeable) and an Armor All 12-volt wet/dry vacuum (plugs into car cigarette lighter. Unfortunately, the Dirt Devil's filter starts to clog up fast as you suck things up which lessens the suction power. The Black & decker has more power/voltage and *cyclonic action*, it basically spins collected dirt and dust away from the filter and into the collection bin. That's a great feature because keeping the filter clean is not only a time-saver, but it lets the vacuum *maintain powerful suction* even as it fills with dirt.

The Dirt Devil, unfortunately, doesn't have cyclonic action:










That's a good idea to keep a wet/dry onboard for the barfers; thanks. As I mentioned, I also have this Armor All wet/dry vacuum.


----------

